# Ich hätte Koch werden sollen



## Superingo (5. März 2005)

Hab heute wieder bissl rumprobiert und das ist bei rausgekommen. |stolz: 
Marinade aus Ei, Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer,Basilikum,Salbei und Fischgewürz zusammen gezaubert.
Fischfilet mit gelber Biotoffel, dazu eine Soße fein mit Tomate-Paprika- Zwiebel-Knoblauch-Rosmarin-und Chili abgeschmeckt und mit Weißwein abgerundet.

Hier ist das Ergebnis:

http://people.freenet.de/superingodererste/IMG_0999.JPG
http://people.freenet.de/superingodererste/IMG_1001.JPG

legger wa ??


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Hi Ingo

Sieht ja echt legger aus.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



> legger wa ??


schaut verdammt gut aus  



> Ich hätte Koch werden sollen



1x Saukopf bitte :q :q :q


----------



## GRAN RESERVA (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

#2 Und  dazu ein schönes Fläschen Wein!!!!!!!!


----------



## poeppy (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Hat bestimmt suuuper geschmeckt #6  #6 
Möchte ich auch haben :c  :c


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Leeecker  #6  

Ich glaub ich werde jetzt mein Kühlschrank plündern  :q


----------



## Nachteule (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Ich glaub du könntest mir konkurrenz machen:q :q 
 Ne echt,sieht lecker aus#6


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Mensch Ingo, wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue......

...du hättest Fotograf werden sollen   !

Sieht echt lecker aus !


----------



## Franky (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Jo! Das sieht verdammt lecker aus!!! Ich hab die Woche Urlaub und will mal sehen, was mir so einfällt!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

@ Nachteule

Ingo konkurrenz machen?Dat schaffste nicht.  Ich war mal mit ihm in Norge und er war der Chefkoch dort.
3 Tage hintereinander Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen von der Metro. |supergri  :m


----------



## Franky (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

@ Micha:
Kartoffelsalat mit Bockwurscht??? 3 Tage???? Paradiesische Umstände!!!!!!


----------



## Superingo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Nachteule schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du könntest mir konkurrenz machen:q :q




Duellkochen gefällig  |supergri  |supergri  :m  :m 
Nee, Nee bin nur Freizeitkoch und als schmackerl gibts morgen
Wildschweinfilet.  Was ganz edles  #6  Mach ich das erste mal  |uhoh:  Mal kicken obs wat wird  |kopfkrat


----------



## Superingo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nachteule
> 
> 
> 3 Tage hintereinander Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen von der Metro. |supergri  :m



Micha du bist ein Verräter  |krach:  Es waren nur 2 Tage |supergri 
Inzwischen hab ich ja meine Kochkünste auch qualitativ verbessert  #t


----------



## Rotauge (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Alles Genießer hier  |supergri  Morgen koch ich selbstgemachte Spätzle mit Lammgulasch und Brokkoligemüse. Vielleicht sollten wir ja sowas wie ne Kochbörse aufmachen.


----------



## Superingo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen koch ich selbstgemachte Spätzle



Hört sich nach verdammt viel Hunger an  #6 Aber wenn ich erst meine selbstgemachten Nudeln(jawohl selbstgemacht) nach Oma Rezept Ostpreusisch auffahre, würde jeder, mir vor die Knie fallen und bitten mach es noch mal .


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

@Supersuppenknofiaspirinschweineschnauzebockwurstningo



> dazu eine Soße fein mit Tomate-Paprika- Zwiebel-Knoblauch-Rosmarin-und Chili abgeschmeckt und mit Weißwein abgerundet.



kannst du mal ne kurze Beschreibung geben - wie du die Sauce genau machst... Saucen sind immer ein bisschen ein Manko von mir.. da gibts immer welche aus der Tüte


----------



## Superingo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Supersuppenknofiaspirinschweineschnauzebockwurstningo



Franz wenn wir uns zum Boardtreffen sehen . beiss ich dir die Nase ab  |wavey: 

Rezept Soße: 1 Zwiebel und Knobi (3-4 Zehen) kleinhacken und in Olivenöl andünsten. 1 Paprikaschote kleinhacken und dazu geben. (alles max. 5min.)
dann Tomatensaft 500 - 750 ml dazu geben. Kurz aufkochen und 3 -4 gewürfelte Tomaten reinschmeisen. Etwas Rosmarin dazu geben (nur ganz bissl)mit Salz, Pfeffer, Chili und Wein abschmecken. Notfalls bissl Soßenbinder dazu. Fertig in 5-8 min.  #g


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

Danke #6 

Hört sich ja gar nicht so schwer an... ich wers ausprobieren und berichten


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mal ne kurze Beschreibung geben - wie du die Sauce genau machst...



na, wenns um Essen geht ist der Franzl sofort dabei  :q


----------



## Superingo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> na, wenns um Essen geht ist der Franzl sofort dabei  :q



Genau  #6  #6  Deswegen müssen wir immer zum BBT ne Sau extra bestellen.
Nur fürn Franzl, net war  :q  :q


----------



## Skorpion (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*







 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du musst mal kucken was er noch geschrieben hat :



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Apfel  #q
> 
> Dadurch wird der Hunger irgednwie nur noch schlimmer... *aber ich hab ja noch * *9 Stück * :q :q



ich lach mich kaputt  :q    :q   :q  was wäre das Leben ohne AB  :m


----------



## Knobbes (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

@Ingo,
da hast dich ja selbst übetroffen,sieht wirklich genial aus, und hat bestimmt lecker geschmeckt.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Nachteule (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nachteule
> 
> Ingo konkurrenz machen?Dat schaffste nicht.  Ich war mal mit ihm in Norge und er war der Chefkoch dort.
> 3 Tage hintereinander Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen von der Metro. |supergri :m


 
Hehe das dürfte ich grad noch so hin bekommen:q :q 

@ingo  Das lassen wir lieber mal,möchte nicht ,das du vor Neid erblaßt:m 
          Kleines Späßchen#6


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Ich hätte Koch werden sollen*

das mit den noch neun öpfln gfallt mir!!!!

sach mal suppeningo  das mit dem achteckigen teller ist fusch! wenn ich son ding hätte, könnte ich gleich auch viel besser kochen!

also, nachteule pass auf, der hat ganz gemeine tricks drauf, der knabe...

nochn sossentip fürs franzl, wenns um bratfisch geht, wenner noch warm ist, klecker ich mir durchaus mal folgende mischung drauf, sauren joghurt, majonaise und frisch zerriebenen knoblauch, die ersten beiden zutaten ungefähr eins zu eins. wenner schon kalt ist und du das bier mal wieder nicht trocken runter kriegst, nimm doch einfach ein bischen senf allerdings keinen süssen auf den fisch und ab gehts.


----------

